# Guinea pigs outside?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you can't take a rat outside, can you take a guinea pig outside on a meadow in a pen? Like they do with rabbits?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My sister walked her guineas on harnesses and they loved it. Only time they ran like loons


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

You can, however you have to be as cautious if not more so then if you were taking out a rat. Guinea pigs don't usually learn comands or how to come back so if it escapes you will have a pain of a time catching them. They sell harnesses for them but most piggy owners, me included, will recommend never using one. Their backs are more delicate due to their length and it is very easy for them to be hurt. All it would take is the pig to bolt and it would pull back and hurt them. A secure, covered play pen outside with shadey spots and sunny spots on pesticide free grass is the best way to let piggies out. But they are very sensetive to temps so you wouldn't want them outside if it is over 80 degrees F. And of course you'd have to watch them the whole time. But otherwise outside time is something a lot of pigs enjoy. I don't have a secure place for mine so they never have been out on grass, but i have taken them out in my pet stroller to the store before. A couple havn't liked it and a couple have loved it. Diffrent personalities.


----------

